# Sony ss-tl5 tweeter



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a pair Sony ss-tl5 speakers that have blown tweeters. the replacement tweeters are no lo.ger available. So in true diy fashion I need suggestions for a replacement tweeter. Org size is 9.3mm which is 3.66" with the flange. Any suggestions would be nice. Silk dome or a ring radiator would work. Thanks in advance


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

impedance?


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

8 ohms
The orginal tweeter model number is 1-544-082-11


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Check out Parts-express.


----------

